# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  как отключить доступ к локальным дискам (C$, D$ ...)

## andrya

Здравствуйте. Некоторое время назад, кто то крал пароли от почты,
  и гулял в ящике как у себя дома, смена паролей ни чего не давали.
  Прочистил комп разными антивирусами, вроде пока не замечаю
  гостей, но проверка AVZ  пишет: разрешен административный доступ 
  к локальным дискам (C$, D$ ...) что это такое, как это можно отключить,
  и не повлияет ли это работу Интернета?
  Заранее всем спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Если у вас отдельностоящий ПК, проблем после отключения не будет. Как отключить можно прочитать здесь http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4244

----------


## andrya

> Если у вас отдельностоящий ПК, проблем после отключения не будет. Как отключить можно прочитать здесь http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4244




   ПК отдельно стоящий, Интернет, через телефон, но дело в том,
  что слабый чайник)) А можно как то отключить через AVZ
  посредством скрипта? Чет боюсь я лезть в реестр!!!
  Заранее благодарен за помощь!

----------


## Lexxus

*andrya*, авз тоже полезет в реестр, и сами вы это сделаете, или скрипт - результат от этого не изменится))

----------


## SDA

Можно запретить програмно:
Программа LanSafety поможет запретить административные ресурсы (admin$, C$, D$ …), запретить анонимный доступ, скрыть компьютер в сетевом окружении.
http://www.lantricks.ru/lansafety/

----------

